# SE III (CA) appealing process



## MOSE (Feb 2, 2010)

I have failed the California SE III exam by a few points. California allows appealing the results if you are 15 points to the passing score.

Does anyone know if were favorable cases or it is just a waste of money and time.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 9, 2010)

MOSE said:


> I have failed the California SE III exam by a few points. California allows appealing the results if you are 15 points to the passing score.Does anyone know if were favorable cases or it is just a waste of money and time.


Sorry Mose, I wish I knew, but I've seen several who have been successful for the WA SE III - this is according to the board minutes from Oregon and Washington from past years. Good luck to you!

McEngr


----------

